# Planning for Feral Cats & Rabies Risk



## Nora B (Nov 6, 2010)

So I usually work with orphaned kittens, bottle babies, failure to thrive cats & the like but trapped my first feral for TNR, got my first nasty set of bites and start rabies shots tomorrow. 

Made me wonder, of all the people on here who work with ferals, are most people vacinated ahead of time? Do you just wait to see if it comes up?

For me the point is moot - everything went from easy to complicated pretty quick, I feel like 3 kinds of an idiot and I'm curious how others have managed?


----------



## lyle (Oct 28, 2010)

*Strike First!! is my motto.*

Or "shoot first" if you will. All the ferals I come in contact with on a regular basis have been TNR'd and vaccinated for among other things, rabies. I've been to the ER early on for a pretty good bite before I discovered that cats are psychopathic, but just got a regular "cat-bite" shot. 

Personally, I wouldn't try to pickup/touch/etc a feral. Especially one I didn't know. So unless one chased me around the yard and leaped on me from behind I don't think about it much. No preventive measures like shots, just watchful. Oh yeah, and a bottle of alcohol and iodine in the garage within reach. If you are down in the trenches with honest-to-goodness ferals on a regular basis I guess I'd say shots would be a good thing to get and you have my deep respect and admiration. I didn't know that you could get pre-exposure rabies shots.

Sorry about your misfortune. Good luck with your shots and please accept your "Purple Heart" for pain and injuries suffered as well as the pain to come


----------



## Nora B (Nov 6, 2010)

lyle said:


> Good luck with your shots and please accept your "Purple Heart" for pain and injuries suffered as well as the pain to come


 
Thanks - So today I learned about immuno globulin - turns out that a big part of the whole to do is that how much you need post exposure is based on weight - yikes and then when they do the math it's only possible to inject up to 3ml in each spot so before we even got started on the rabies vaccine itself I was 5 shots in - bless the nurses, 2 worked at once on me, it wasn't so bad & I'm blessed with decent insurance so, meh.

Now if the kitty purple heart could make my teens clean up their junk & maybe help make some dinner life would be good  - thanks for the good wishes. 

& yes picking up a feral is stupid - I don't usually deal with the traps & psychotic kitties - don't plan on doing it again but I'm just not good at saying no when help is needed.


----------



## lyle (Oct 28, 2010)

*I didn't mean to imply . .*

picking up ferals was stupid. Sometimes the situation may demand it. My wife, who's oblivious to adverse consequences, does it and hasn't been bit, yet. I don't, but I'm a coward. The psycho cats can sense that. 

You're the hero. Tell that to your kids and show 'em the scars to prove it. You might also kind of hint that this proves you're fearless, a little imbalanced, immune to pain, and somewhat rabid and therefore someone to fear and obey :wink

I kind of wondered why they gave rabies shots in multiples. Interesting.


----------



## Nora B (Nov 6, 2010)

CYou're the hero. Tell that to your kids and show 'em the scars to prove it. You might also kind of hint that this proves you're fearless, a little imbalanced, immune to pain, and somewhat rabid and therefore someone to fear and obey :wink.[/QUOTE]

So that is kinda how my students once refered to me - unfortunately my guys don't believe it for a second, they figure if i go that far out of my way for a cat then they are golden.



lyle said:


> I kind of wondered why they gave rabies shots in multiples. Interesting.


 Yeah today's is the temporary passive immunity - tomorrow they start with the actual vaccine. It was fairly impressive when the docs explained it, first they give a whole bunch of injections - the immunoglobulin which is basically premade antibodies, 
then at intervals they inject the dead virus to force your body to make it's own antibodies at intervals 1,3,7, and 28 days - the science geek in me is facinated - the rest is itchy and sore. The nurses were all working from notes and texts -apparently not such a common thing this, thank goodness.


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Sorry this happened to you. I wish you had someone coach you on ferals and TNR. Do more reading before you attempt to TNR again. Let us coach you a bit here too.


A true feral is a domestic cat gone wild. Normally they flee from you and are totally afraid of any human close contact. Just carefully handle the traps. I've never been scratched or bitten. I have had young kittens swing around my scruffing and launch off my hand back in a kennel. I didn't seek medical treatment. I just kept the wound clean. It healed quickly. Kittens had happya endings, they are now in forever homes!


----------



## Nora B (Nov 6, 2010)

An Update:

I've gone through my serries and the kitty was cleared and released (neutered and vaccinated)...all in alll I couldn't have asked for better, it was a hard go of it to convince animal control not to insist on having him put down but in the end paying to board him was enough to satisfy them.

To top it all off he and I have both had our shots. LOL. That's what i call a happy ending


----------



## BotanyBlack (Apr 6, 2011)

Nora B said:


> An Update:
> 
> To top it all off he and I have both had our shots. LOL. That's what i call a happy ending


At least you don't need a booster for quite while. :smile:


----------



## lyle (Oct 28, 2010)

Gotta love a happy ending!


----------



## Ritzpg (Dec 7, 2010)

Nora B, how did the cat bite you if it was in a trap? I ask because I trap cats on a regular basis, usually cats who have joined the community cat colony I take care of, and I've never been bitten. I have trapped a few cats I'd never seen before. I cover the trap, and pick up the trap by the handle. Luck, maybe. (Most of the cats were at one time owned by a human or had some exposure--good or bad--to people.) Thanks.


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

I know in AZ if you’ve been bitten they have you kennel the dog or cat for 10 days to see if there is rabies present. They don’t have you go thru the shots till after the 10 days. I’m thinking all vets and vet tech have to have rabies vaccine? Maybe someone could tell me? 

Since we keep our traps covered and only touch the handles. Plus have learned to fill water bowl and food for them recovering without using hands we haven’t been bit. _Knock on wood_. 

Just the other day I was with my vet and his vet tech doing a house call at my friend’s house. She has 4 cats. We were getting senior blood work, vaccinations (since they are indoor outdoor in a walled yard~6 foot walls.) One of the cats, Tigger, is always traumatized when he smells the vets come in to do house calls. He drools and cries. The vet tech was carefully restraining him and in a split second Tigger swiped his claws out and caught the vet 1/4 from his eye. I ended up doctoring the eye area on the vet. It was spooky how fast it happened. So Nora, it happens to the best of us. Even experienced people! Don’t feel bad!


----------



## Nora B (Nov 6, 2010)

Ritzpg said:


> Nora B, how did the cat bite you if it was in a trap? I ask because I trap cats on a regular basis, usually cats who have joined the community cat colony I take care of, and I've never been bitten. I have trapped a few cats I'd never seen before. I cover the trap, and pick up the trap by the handle. Luck, maybe. (Most of the cats were at one time owned by a human or had some exposure--good or bad--to people.) Thanks.


This was an example of inexperience and unpreparedness on my part. I deal with bottle babies and sickly animals that require round the clock care - I don't do the actual TNR, at a time when the tnr people were overun with responsibilities elsewhere I offered to check a trap by a storage facility that had been set - cat in trap. took trap home, didn't know how long said cat would be with me and decided to make it more comfortable by moving it to a lager cage with food, litter, and a bed.......it didn't mind moving into the nicer space but several hours later when it was time to come out things went poorly as any experienced trapper would expect.

So that;s the how of it - clearly done correctly and with knowledge these things don't happen much - I just made a well intended poor choice....... note to self: there might be a life song in there some where LOL


----------



## Nora B (Nov 6, 2010)

Mitts & Tess said:


> I know in AZ if you’ve been bitten they have you kennel the dog or cat for 10 days to see if there is rabies present. They don’t have you go thru the shots till after the 10 days. I’m thinking all vets and vet tech have to have rabies vaccine? Maybe someone could tell me?
> 
> Since we keep our traps covered and only touch the handles. Plus have learned to fill water bowl and food for them recovering without using hands we haven’t been bit. _Knock on wood_.
> 
> Just the other day I was with my vet and his vet tech doing a house call at my friend’s house. She has 4 cats. We were getting senior blood work, vaccinations (since they are indoor outdoor in a walled yard~6 foot walls.) One of the cats, Tigger, is always traumatized when he smells the vets come in to do house calls. He drools and cries. The vet tech was carefully restraining him and in a split second Tigger swiped his claws out and caught the vet 1/4 from his eye. I ended up doctoring the eye area on the vet. It was spooky how fast it happened. So Nora, it happens to the best of us. Even experienced people! Don’t feel bad!


 

Glad the vets eye wasn't hit - things happen fast for sure. As for me, I'll stick with the little ones - it's a better fit all the way around.


----------



## Ritzpg (Dec 7, 2010)

NoraB, your heart was in the right place, just not your hand(s)!

Most of the newer humane animals traps have a front and back door. The front door is spring loaded--where you open and hook it so it stays open until a cat walks in and springs the trap.
The back door is set up so you can carefully slide it upwards just enough to slide in water and food. The newest models actually have a cage divider so you can take care of the cat overnight.


----------



## lyle (Oct 28, 2010)

*A bit off topic*

It seems that the opportunity to be injured by, or injure, a trapped cat occurs in the trap. Having two doors makes a big difference in that you don't need to come into contact with the trapped cat. 

My old cheap foldable wire traps were a mess to work with. They either springed/spranged/sprung too early or didn't spring at all. I recently missed a couple of opportunities to trap a wary stray and I wasn't happy.

As a result, I just got a "new" model Havahart trap. The "easy set" model. It looks good. It IS easy to set. It doesn't fold up (a good thing in my opinion). However, unlike my old traps, it doesn't have two doors. I wonder why?

I'll fix that of course, but still. They could have had a near perfect feral/stray cat trap, but for that single oversight.


----------



## Ritzpg (Dec 7, 2010)

I really like the looks of this one
Feral Cat Trap | Rescue Kit - Havahart.com
Note the second "door". I am too technologically challenged to figure out how to fold/open a trap every time I need it.
My biggest problem is adjusting how to adjust the spring switch plate trips. Some of the cats I need to trap are barely four months old and if they don't weigh a minimum amount, then they won't spring the trap.
I'm lucky in that the President of the Condo association supports my efforts to TNR so I have been able to store my trapping supplies in an empty room in the basement to which I have the key. That said, I like(d) to put out a trap the day or two before the actual trapping so that the cats could get use to the trap. One night, someone stole the trap. So won't do that gain.


----------



## lyle (Oct 28, 2010)

Yeah. If they would have only combined the features of the trap you referenced with the "easy set" feature of the trap that I have they would have a real winner!!!!


----------



## Whaler (Feb 13, 2011)

lyle said:


> As a result, I just got a "new" model Havahart trap. The "easy set" model. It looks good. It IS easy to set. It doesn't fold up (a good thing in my opinion). However, unlike my old traps, it doesn't have two doors. I wonder why?
> 
> I'll fix that of course, but still. They could have had a near perfect feral/stray cat trap, but for that single oversight.



i just got that exact same trap. i bought it from a supplier that i buy from for work so i was able to get it at wholesale pricing. i assumed (yeah, i know about assuming) that there was a rear guillotine style door. i should have looked more carefully.

the reason for no rear door is that it is meant more for relocating animals such as raccoon, skunk, etc., not so much for tnr efforts.

i am going to bring mine to my local mechanic/body shop to see about them welding a channel in place so that i will have the rear door. if you don't mind, can you post a picture and description of how you modified it once you are done?


----------



## Whaler (Feb 13, 2011)

Ritzpg said:


> I really like the looks of this one
> Feral Cat Trap | Rescue Kit - Havahart.com
> Note the second "door". I am too technologically challenged to figure out how to fold/open a trap every time I need it.
> My biggest problem is adjusting how to adjust the spring switch plate trips. Some of the cats I need to trap are barely four months old and if they don't weigh a minimum amount, then they won't spring the trap.
> I'm lucky in that the President of the Condo association supports my efforts to TNR so I have been able to store my trapping supplies in an empty room in the basement to which I have the key. That said, I like(d) to put out a trap the day or two before the actual trapping so that the cats could get use to the trap. One night, someone stole the trap. So won't do that gain.


i saw that trap as well, but i don't feel a side door will be as useful as a rear door is.

like lyle pointed out its too bad they don't combine a multi door trap with the easy set feature.


----------



## lyle (Oct 28, 2010)

*Still drifting off topic, a bit*

Yeah, the "Easy-Set" does look more like a relocation trap with it's single door.

I don't know how big the market is for TNR traps, maybe it's too small to bother with. If so then that's too bad. I've felt for some time now that the weak link in the TNR chain is the T. If a feral/stray can't be trapped then all the rest really doesn't matter. 

Come on Havahart. You know what to do. Let's see you put together the "full-featured" feral/stray TNR trap!!!!! And you're right Whaler. The "back-door" should be a guillotine, not hinged.

To put this back into topic. A well designed trap would greatly reduce the chance of contact between the trapped and the trapper.


----------



## Whaler (Feb 13, 2011)

if you are looking for more options here is a great resource for tnr related gear Live catch animal traps she really does seem to have most everything you could need.

i have used the tru-catch brand traps in the past and i really liked them as far as operation and ease of use but the rear door is a hinged one. 

it doesn't look good as far as modifying the havahart into what i want so i will probably get one additional trap and only use the easy-set when i know that i could bring the cat in that day, not have to keep it more than an overnight.


----------



## lyle (Oct 28, 2010)

That's a great set up, drop trap w/transfer cages. Whaler, you should post a link to that site as a separate post! We've gone so far off topic with this that that is prob warranted by now.

I'll let you know how I put a guillotine door on my "easy-set" trap. I usually use wood as a frame, routed out for the door to slide in. 

I have a drop trap that I constructed. I'm pretty sure that I have close to $100 in material in mine so $97 for a "pro-quality" drop trap looks like a great deal.


----------



## Whaler (Feb 13, 2011)

lyle said:


> That's a great set up, drop trap w/transfer cages. Whaler, you should post a link to that site as a separate post! We've gone so far off topic with this that that is prob warranted by now.


yeah, we have gotten pretty far off topic. lol



> I'll let you know how I put a guillotine door on my "easy-set" trap. I usually use wood as a frame, routed out for the door to slide in.


please do let me know. i have ruled out trying to solder a channel - too weak and welding will just melt the frame so that's a no go.



> I have a drop trap that I constructed. I'm pretty sure that I have close to $100 in material in mine so $97 for a "pro-quality" drop trap looks like a great deal.


sometimes it is more about the craftsmanship than the price. at least that is what i tell myself every time i drop another $60 into making a tub style shelter

would you post some pics of it? i would love to see how your drop looks.


----------



## Nora B (Nov 6, 2010)

Hey Guys..for what it's worth I'm kinda thrilled with the off topic info - my original issue is done and gone with a good outcome for me & wild kitty so while I really don't plan on using the trap info it is fascinating. Besides, I find myself doing a lot of things without planning to and just listening to the discussions has helped me learn to think of true feral adolescents and adults in a different way. All of the ferals I had dealt with up to this incident were orphans with fairly desperate circumstances & it helps illustrate the difference between unowned and feral each time a new dilemma & solution comes up!

I will 2nd the idea that this may need to be the start of a new post with a sticky possibly, something along the lines of trap updates, options and 'havahart hacking' so to speak.
N


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

We've used Alley Cat Allies drop trap and didn't have results with it. It was cumbersome and hard to assemble. Id be interested in seeing what you guys have made or use.


----------



## lyle (Oct 28, 2010)

The drop trap I made is based on the Alley Cat Allies model with a few tweeks. I and others who have used it have had 100% success with it BUT it is cumbersome. I have several pics of it on my personal page.

If you can afford to spend time watching the trap (it must be sprung by hand) it is great.

So how would one go about cutting out the last half dozen or so posts and pasting them into a new thread?


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Contact the mods and they can tell you how to post it. Or you could also post up in the stickies and add the urls of the web sites to go to. Thats been done also.


----------



## Ritzpg (Dec 7, 2010)

And also maybe in the 'equipment' post, have Posters put accessories that has made life easier to trap. I'm thinking of the discs you microwave, put the discs in the trap, keeps the trap warm overnight.
Thanks.


----------



## lyle (Oct 28, 2010)

I am in the process of modifying the rear end of my Havahart "easy-set" to a guillotine door (actually two doors, a swing-door and a guillotine-door). I'll put up some pics in a few days.


----------

